# What Causes this?



## ebivremodel (Nov 15, 2010)

Doing some investigative work for a remodel and was suprised to see this. Obviously leaking, but whats the white stuff?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Soap, shampoo, conditioner or crap from a "lab" that no one wants to admit to.:whistling


----------



## ebivremodel (Nov 15, 2010)

griz said:


> Soap, shampoo, conditioner or crap from a "lab" that no one wants to admit to.:whistling


It's under a 15yr old tiled shower...Its "hardened". Mineral build up?


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

if it was waist level id know for sure...

looks like 1.5" trap and pvc cut it out and replace it with 2" if possible....

as for your question id say its a leak that had built up over time...


----------



## Cairncross (Nov 16, 2010)

Is the tile limestone? Lime runs have been known to plug weep holes and forming deposits similar to the pic.


----------



## LConstruction (Jan 12, 2011)

Minerals leaching out of concrete


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Did anybody notice how crooked the drain is coming out of the shower?:laughing:

New drain, new trap and a coupling......done deal.

Mike


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

too much caulk!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks like efflorescence seepage. But that is associated with concrete/brick/stone. The subfloor is wood tho..


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Darwin said:


> too much caulk!


Caused by an overly insecure DIY home owner?:laughing:

Mike


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

That looks like Great Stuff Foam--


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

That's caused by a leak.


----------



## Piedmont (Dec 2, 2010)

I believe those are stalactites.


----------



## ebivremodel (Nov 15, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Did anybody notice how crooked the drain is coming out of the shower?:laughing:
> 
> New drain, new trap and a coupling......done deal.
> 
> Mike


It's all getting demo'ed and moved. I just haven't ever seen a trap look like that and be completely dry underneath. Looks like something from a cave!


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

nice


----------



## Mpc_Mikey (Jan 3, 2011)

Thats a leaking floor drain at a sperm bank


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

Looks to me like spray insulation from a can ... Especially when you said it was hard. Either that or the plumbing has rabies ;-)


----------



## ebivremodel (Nov 15, 2010)

Cairncross said:


> Is the tile limestone? Lime runs have been known to plug weep holes and forming deposits similar to the pic.


no, octagonal ceramic tiles


----------



## ebivremodel (Nov 15, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Caused by an overly insecure DIY home owner?:laughing:
> 
> Mike


Homeowner had no idea and hasn't touched it.


----------



## ebivremodel (Nov 15, 2010)

mikeswoods said:


> That looks like Great Stuff Foam--


nope!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

What about drain cleaner? Would Lye do that? Or worse?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lye would crystallize, but that would be a ton of it....if its lye don't lick it. :laughing:

Did you taste it?


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Did you taste it?


WTF 


:laughing:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Lye would crystallize, but that would be a ton of it....if its lye don't lick it. :laughing:
> 
> Did you taste it?


Did it taste just like chicken?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey, that looks like frumunda cheese :laughing:


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

If I were a plumber that's a picture I'd show to clients who complain about high rates....uggh....drain has a yeast infection?????


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sar-Con said:


> If I were a plumber that's a picture I'd show to clients who complain about high rates....


Uhhh he wasn't forced to eat it. :laughing:


----------



## 3 Ts Plumbing (Jan 25, 2011)

shine a black light on it. dna deposits:shutup:


----------

